# Generation Identity conference shut down.



## Red Sky (Apr 14, 2018)

It looks like anti fascist activists have succeeded in shutting down Generation Identity's 'secret' London conference which was being held in Sevenoaks, Kent.

GI still claim they're going ahead with the launch of their 120db campaign tomorrow at Speakers Corner. 11 a.m


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 14, 2018)

So they're 1-0 down at the end of the first half


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 14, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> It looks like anti fascist activists have succeeded in shutting down Generation Identity's 'secret' London conference which was being held in Sevenoaks, Kent.
> 
> GI still claim they're going ahead with the launch of their 120db campaign tomorrow at Speakers Corner. 11 a.m


The promtion video for 120db is very professional .


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 14, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> It looks like anti fascist activists have succeeded in shutting down Generation Identity's 'secret' London conference which was being held in Sevenoaks, Kent.
> 
> GI still claim they're going ahead with the launch of their 120db campaign tomorrow at Speakers Corner. 11 a.m


I thought it was 10am 

ETA: ah the counter protest/talk is at 10am


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2018)

ddraig said:


> oh dear!!
> 
> only the first few mins is worth a watch as they do tend to go on and on and on wittering shite
> they had to have their gathering in Kent and it still got shut down


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 14, 2018)

Good. Twats.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 15, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> The promtion video for 120db is very professional .


They weren’t very professional this morning. Even the pro-Duterte demo at Marble Arch at the same time thought to bring a microphone. This lot were barely audible.

Maybe twenty tops GI blokes with beards, a couple of speakers, and loads of people with cameras. A few of the blokes mixed in with the (much more numerous) counter protest beforehand and tried to start arguments but there was nothing physical, particularly with cops wandering around everywhere. Once the main group arrived the cops kept everyone strictly apart.

All this is happening with one of the regular Christians there standing on a stool and telling people to take off their masks and turn to Jesus.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 15, 2018)

Apparently they are still wandering around and have been kicked out of a pub.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They weren’t very professional this morning. Even the pro-Duterte demo at Marble Arch at the same time thought to bring a microphone. This lot were barely audible.
> 
> Maybe twenty tops GI blokes with beards, a couple of speakers, and loads of people with cameras. A few of the blokes mixed in with the (much more numerous) counter protest beforehand and tried to start arguments but there was nothing physical, particularly with cops wandering around everywhere. Once the main group arrived the cops kept everyone strictly apart.
> 
> All this is happening with one of the regular Christians there standing on a stool and telling people to take off their masks and turn to Jesus.


Generation incompetent


----------



## Nigel (Apr 16, 2018)

'Clash' At Sevenoaks Reported In Mirror !
Violence erupts as Generation Identity holds 'secret' debut UK conference


----------



## likesfish (Apr 16, 2018)

it was on south-east today apparently they are tech savvy the new generation of fascists


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 16, 2018)

likesfish said:


> it was on south-east today apparently they are tech savvy the new generation of fascists



They probably are compared to the average audience member of South East Today. Most of them think that Ceefax was a bit 'nifty'.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 17, 2018)

I wonder if the function of these fascist meetings/rallies/marches has morphed. In the past they were about showing physical strength in the street, now, it seems to me, they are, for the most part, a trap set to make the left look like violent authoritarians on social media platforms: the demo is not the important thing, the media spectacle is. This seems to be a core strategy of the new far right: they hold some tiny rally or demo; the left show up to counter-protest or to shut them down; the far right film it and post it up on social media; it's picked up on by various centre-right/right social media platforms and used to push 'the left are the real fascists' narrative; the discussion focuses on the formal issue of 'freedom of speech', not the substantive political issues that are being protested. My question (and I don't know the answer) is: is it just better for the left to ignore these formations and concentrate on other stuff or should they be confronted notwithstanding the way the confrontation will be used by such groups online?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2018)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I wonder if the function of these fascist meetings/rallies/marches has morphed. In the past they were about showing physical strength in the street, now, it seems to me, they are, for the most part, a trap set to make the left look like violent authoritarians on social media platforms: the demo is not the important thing, the media spectacle is. This seems to be a core strategy of the new far right: they hold some tiny rally or demo; the left show up to counter-protest or to shut them down; the far right film it and post it up on social media; it's picked up on by various centre-right/right social media platforms and used to push 'the left are the real fascists' narrative; the discussion focuses on the formal issue of 'freedom of speech', not the substantive political issues that are being protested. My question (and I don't know the answer) is: is it just better for the left to ignore these formations and concentrate on other stuff or should they be confronted notwithstanding the way the confrontation will be used by such groups online?


if people don't want footage uploaded there are obvious things to do about it.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 17, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> They probably are compared to the average audience member of South East Today. Most of them think that Ceefax was a bit 'nifty'.



i miss ceefax


----------



## Arbeter Fraynd (Apr 30, 2018)

they popped up in Hastings over the weekend, a banner drop photo shoot hidden round the back of the castle where only the odd teenage drinker might spot them, and a bit of leafleting


----------



## bemused (Apr 30, 2018)

Never heard of them, visited their website, seem to be wankers.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 20, 2018)

likesfish said:


> it was on south-east today apparently they are tech savvy the new generation of fascists


It's actually these pricks that got me to sign up to Urban again. I went away for a 3 week holiday and when I came back there was alot of these stickers around my neighbourhood. They are tech savvy, true. All the hidden whois details and clever produced propaganda videos. 
Unfortunately being the vain hipsters they are, they left exif data in the image files on their website. So I have enough info to know where these two live. 
It all seems to be about retaining white privilege. Under the guise of saving culture. Mate, you haven't got any fucking culture. Now get into the fields, forget about your wanky media degree and get threshing. Lets see you preserve your identities that way.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 20, 2018)

and I will hold them personally responsible for the fire at Lindisfarne, if we are gonna have to start playing silly buggers with some inbred fucking halfwits who get scared in the big city.


----------



## Grump (Jun 20, 2018)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I wonder if the function of these fascist meetings/rallies/marches has morphed. In the past they were about showing physical strength in the street, now, it seems to me, they are, for the most part, a trap set to make the left look like violent authoritarians on social media platforms: the demo is not the important thing, the media spectacle is. This seems to be a core strategy of the new far right: they hold some tiny rally or demo; the left show up to counter-protest or to shut them down; the far right film it and post it up on social media; it's picked up on by various centre-right/right social media platforms and used to push 'the left are the real fascists' narrative; the discussion focuses on the formal issue of 'freedom of speech', not the substantive political issues that are being protested. My question (and I don't know the answer) is: is it just better for the left to ignore these formations and concentrate on other stuff or should they be confronted notwithstanding the way the confrontation will be used by such groups online?


I think this is right, I have taken an interest in the confrontations between right wing demonstrators in the NW of the USA and antifa who come out to oppose them. It follows a classic pattern, a small group have a pro Trump, free speech demo and are outnumbered by antifa. The right wing are shouted down, pepper sprayed and driven out whilst they ask why they are not allowed free speech. Of course all this is filmed and immediately put on social media with antifa being portrayed as the 'real fascists'. This has now been used as an excuse for the right to demand that antifa be classed as a terrorist group.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 20, 2018)

a sci fi forum I visit is full of" antifa are the real terrorists@ wankers tend to shut up when they can't point to any death caused by antifa and last two school shooters were alt rigt.


----------



## Grump (Jun 20, 2018)

The point being I suppose that it isn't what is 'true' that matters but who presents what can be believed, in the most accessible way. The left tends to drone on and focus on point scoring between various factions whilst the alt right produce digestible, short and to the point materials, ie YouTube videos that really influence how people view things.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 20, 2018)

So Generation Identity isn't another name for "the snowflake generation", then.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jun 20, 2018)

likesfish said:


> a sci fi forum I visit is full of" antifa are the real terrorists@ wankers tend to shut up when they can't point to any death caused by antifa and last two school shooters were alt rigt.


 
No deaths  m8, they are not very bright or have a very limited knowledge of history


----------



## likesfish (Jun 20, 2018)

don't think bomber Harris and the Red Army would have much truck with the black bloc


----------



## M Testa (Jun 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Generation incompetent



pretty much: 
Generation Tedium


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 20, 2018)

I said a few years ago that I thought Gen-I were clever . Clever in the way they frame the debate, clever in their stunts and clever in their media work. They are the nearest Euro version to an alt right in appearance but their agenda is far worse . However what's their game plan?


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 20, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> I said a few years ago that I thought Gen-I were clever . Clever in the way they frame the debate, clever in their stunts and clever in their media work. They are the nearest Euro version to an alt right in appearance but their agenda is far worse . However what's their game plan?



It really hasn't stuck here. Their best hope is to convince Tommy Robinson to be onside, but his core audience isn't who they want to be speaking to.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 20, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> It really hasn't stuck here. Their best hope is to convince Tommy Robinson to be onside, but his core audience isn't who they want to be speaking to.


Thats true , they are on the bandwagon, but they want something else.What is it though?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 20, 2018)

I think TR is smart enough to give them a swerve- given their underlying racist agenda, its not the type of press he wants


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 21, 2018)

not according to that Dream Deferred article on the TR thread :


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 21, 2018)

hot air baboon said:


> not according to that Dream Deferred article on the TR thread :
> 
> View attachment 138637



He has definitely dabbled with them , reading Martin Sellners speech at Speakers Corner for example when he was prevented from entering the country. But he's not fully on-board , publicly at least , with full blown ethno nationalism.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 21, 2018)

Will be interesting to see how it develops- he has been working ( coached) on his PR and media until recently ( lolz)- a tangible link to these poltroons could set back his plans. then again, fuck knows how UK politics is going to develop in the next couple of years


----------



## M Testa (Jun 21, 2018)

robinson is a spiv and a political opportunist. 
scroll down to see how many convictions & groupuscules he's abandoned:
What’s Wrong With Tommy Robinson?


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2018)

M Testa said:


> robinson is a spiv and a political opportunist.
> scroll down to see how many convictions & groupuscules he's abandoned:
> What’s Wrong With Tommy Robinson?


Every one of your posts has contained links to the same blog. This is spam. Kindly stop.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 21, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> He has definitely dabbled with them , reading Martin Sellners speech at Speakers Corner for example when he was prevented from entering the country. But he's not fully on-board , publicly at least , with full blown ethno nationalism.


There's a whole gaggle who have attached themselves to the TR campaign and vice versa tbh. I've noticed a couple of YouTube channels who are trying to cut out a bit of fame and influence and no doubt some finance from the Free Tommy campaign .(I'm think of that Vinnie bloke here and his oddball supporters/collaborators)  Most of them don't represent anything on the ground but do have an audience and five minutes of fame.  I'm not convinced though that having a social media audience is the same as building something politically . Gen-I do want to try and build something though , they seem to operate within and across groups and they are quite subtle in creating or seeking hegemony.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 28, 2018)

French far-right group arrested over alleged plot to attack Muslims

I hear this this is GI in origin.


----------



## cantsin (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## M Testa (Jul 3, 2018)

editor said:


> Every one of your posts has contained links to the same blog. This is spam. Kindly stop.



the blog has been documenting robinson et al., for 8 1/2 years. we dont make money from it, we give out information.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 3, 2018)

cantsin said:


>



I keep tweeting that Lucy Brown asking  what her opinion is on things she tweets about. Has never replied .


----------



## cantsin (Jul 3, 2018)

M Testa said:


> the blog has been documenting robinson et al., for 8 1/2 years. we dont make money from it, we give out information.



this is amongst the worst things that have been on the internet

Combat 18’s Charlie Sargent Exclusive Interview #2.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jul 18, 2018)

cantsin said:


> this is amongst the worst things that have been on the internet
> 
> Combat 18’s Charlie Sargent Exclusive Interview #2.



My toes have literally curled the wrong way after reading that drivel


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 18, 2018)

Whats happened to Mal ? Last thing I heard he was researching another book.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 18, 2018)

I assumed M Testa was a reborn mal.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 18, 2018)

M Testa said:


> the blog has been documenting robinson et al., for 8 1/2 years. we dont make money from it, we give out information.



Not today thank you vicar.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 18, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I assumed M Testa was a reborn mal.


recycled


----------



## chilango (Jul 18, 2018)

Was in House of Fraser the other contemplating buying a new Fred Perry polo shirt (but at £60, fuck that!), was somewhat disturbed to see how black with yellow trim they had in stock. Loads more than any other colour.

Which leads me to fear that the Proud Boys uniform thing may have caught on over here somewhere...


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 19, 2018)

...or that black/yellow or black/white are the sharpest combinations..?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jul 19, 2018)

Yeah I know about the Proud Boys but didn’t know those were their colours, and would innocently wear them.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 20, 2018)

Sweet FA said:


> ...or that black/yellow.....are the sharpest combinations..?



GI obviously think so aswell


----------



## chilango (Jul 20, 2018)

Fred Perry Wants Alt-Right Bros to Stop Wearing Their Polos


Fred Perry is Not Here For Alt-Right Customers - Proud Boys Show Love For Fred Perry

Etc.


----------



## chilango (Jul 20, 2018)

Hmm.

proud boy polo - Google Search

According to my Google (YMMV) searching for a "proud boy polo" brings up ads for John Lewis selling them....


----------



## andysays (Jul 20, 2018)

chilango said:


> Hmm.
> 
> proud boy polo - Google Search
> 
> According to my Google (YMMV) searching for a "proud boy polo" brings up ads for John Lewis selling them....


My mileage does vary.

It's likely to be a reflection of your online shopping habits, at least in part...


----------



## chilango (Jul 20, 2018)

andysays said:


> My mileage does vary.
> 
> It's likely to be a reflection of your online shopping habits, at least in part...


 Do you get adverts for vendors selling them?


----------



## alex_ (Jul 20, 2018)

andysays said:


> My mileage does vary.
> 
> It's likely to be a reflection of your online shopping habits, at least in part...



Eg 
You've been ad, mate: Tory MP in blunder over 'Arab dating' adverts


----------



## andysays (Jul 20, 2018)

chilango said:


> Do you get adverts for vendors selling them?


Sixth entry is an Amazon advert, most it's news stories.
I have ad block software on my phone, which may make some difference.


----------



## chilango (Jul 20, 2018)

My Google search gives me a row of "shopping" results across the top.

Now I expect it's got me down as an alt-righter with disposal income


----------



## chilango (Jul 20, 2018)

Here is what I get...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2018)

chilango said:


> My Google search gives me a row of "shopping" results across the top.
> 
> Now I expect it's got me down as an alt-righter with disposal income


*makes note in file*


----------



## chilango (Jul 20, 2018)

I suppose my point is though that there appears to be enough demand for (some) retailers to be responding to? Is there?


----------



## andysays (Jul 20, 2018)

chilango said:


> I suppose my point is though that there appears to be enough demand for (some) retailers to be responding to? Is there?


I thought it was all done by algorithms,  so I don't really understand why you're getting those results.

Unless of course Google knows stuff about you you'd prefer us not to know about...


----------



## emanymton (Jul 20, 2018)

chilango said:


> Here is what I get...
> 
> View attachment 141706


I get the same. But then did click on your link above. Don't know if that would make a differance when doing a new search of my own.


----------



## chilango (Jul 20, 2018)

andysays said:


> I thought it was all done by algorithms,  so I don't really understand why you're getting those results.
> 
> Unless of course Google knows stuff about you you'd prefer us not to know about...



My own Google results can be explained away I guess.

But the piles in House of Fraser?


----------



## andysays (Jul 20, 2018)

chilango said:


> My own Google results can be explained away I guess.
> 
> But the piles in House of Fraser?


I don't tend to shop there myself,  but it was my Granny's dept store of choice.

She'd be upset to learn it's become the alt-rights outfitter of choice.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 20, 2018)

Yeh I get the shopping options too. If I google 'far right shirt', I get links to buy, amongst others: 






T-Shirt on CafePress.com


----------



## Humirax (Aug 13, 2018)

British far-right group 'may not survive' after leader quits


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

Humirax said:


> British far-right group 'may not survive' after leader quits


Never mind eh


----------



## 8ball (Aug 13, 2018)

White Nationalists in Nazi Link Shocker!


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 17, 2018)

Humirax said:


> British far-right group 'may not survive' after leader quits


That generation identity 'training camp' is one step away from being held on a deserted pacific island by a megalomaniac awaiting investigation by James fucking Bond!


----------



## klang (Aug 17, 2018)

chilango said:


> Here is what I get...
> 
> View attachment 141706


endclothing.com offers the best deal.


----------



## hot air baboon (Aug 17, 2018)

_Rasmussen, who became a key organiser in GI UK last summer, was banned from entering the UK earlier this year. He instead moved to Ireland and started managing the European de facto leader Martin Sellner’s clothing brand Phalanx Europa.

https://www.hopenothate.org.uk/2018/08/14/generation-identity-uk-splits-following-nazi-revelations/
_
didn't the EDL have a big falling-out over proceeds of selling all their hoodies - seems like the main raison d'etre of these groups is a clothes retailing operation with a far-right street protest group bolted on for marketing purposes


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2018)

hot air baboon said:


> _Rasmussen, who became a key organiser in GI UK last summer, was banned from entering the UK earlier this year. He instead moved to Ireland and started managing the European de facto leader Martin Sellner’s clothing brand Phalanx Europa.
> 
> https://www.hopenothate.org.uk/2018/08/14/generation-identity-uk-splits-following-nazi-revelations/
> _
> didn't the EDL have a big falling-out over proceeds of selling all their hoodies - seems like the main raison d'etre of these groups is a clothes retailing operation with a far-right street protest group bolted on for marketing purposes


If it's not clothes marketing it's music marketing - see for example the struggle on the far right for control of blood and honour and the CD money in the 90s


----------



## emanymton (Aug 17, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> That generation identity 'training camp' is one step away from being held on a deserted pacific island by a megalomaniac awaiting investigation by James fucking Bond!


More like investigation by Johnny English.


----------



## hot air baboon (Aug 17, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> If it's not clothes marketing it's music marketing - see for example the struggle on the far right for control of blood and honour and the CD money in the 90s



was wondering if this was the new business model


----------



## rekil (Aug 17, 2018)

Rasmussen's game is a load of fucking rubbish and all. Nasty wee marketing goblin. 



> Playing Lean is the board game that can help your team learn The Lean Startup through a fun, gamified, and interactive format. The game is designed for up to 12 players (4 teams) where the the objective for each team is to reach the Scaling phase and Early Majority (Technology Adoption Lifecycle) first. Each team makes strategic decisions around which experiments to run and how to develop their startup via: Building Product Features, Testing the Market, Selling and Increasing their Technical Capabilities. The actions of other teams and unexpected outcomes causes players to re-evaluate their decisions and strategies throughout the game.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 27, 2020)

A departure from their previous incarnation.

Sorry for Vice link but it's "exclusive" apparently.









						Local Green Group Actually a Front for Far-Right Activists
					

Ex-Generation Identity members are promoting shopping local while pushing anti-migrant messages. Even some prominent Green politicians got sucked into following them online.




					www.vice.com


----------



## LDC (Nov 27, 2020)

spitfire said:


> A departure from their previous incarnation.
> 
> Sorry for Vice link but it's "exclusive" apparently.
> 
> ...




Cheers v much for bringing this up. Good to know.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 27, 2020)

Yep. Active on Twitter as you would expect. Virtually every post has a clue as to their ethos if you can be arsed to read a handful


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 27, 2020)

Btw, their webpage does have a wandervogel vibe going on


----------



## spitfire (Nov 27, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Btw, their webpage does have a wandervogel vibe going on
> 
> View attachment 240710



Doesn't it just!

Valderee Valderaaaa!


----------



## Flavour (Nov 28, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> All this is happening with one of the regular Christians there standing on a stool and telling people to *take off their masks and turn to Jesus*.



How extraordinarily prescient!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 28, 2020)

Flavour said:


> How extraordinarily prescient!


I would bet that if I went down there tomorrow morning I'd see somebody saying the same....


----------

